
Tech Protester in Kiev Badly Beaten, Journalist Killed, As ‘IT Tent’ Is Burned - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/tech-protester-in-kiev-badly-beaten-journalist-killed-as-it-tent-is-burned-by-police/
======
bayesianhorse
What I don't fully understand and what is missing from media coverage so far
is how the Ukrainians went from protesting against Putin's manipulation to
burning down the place.

There must have been grievances that happened long before this incident, and
there must have been a lot of brutality against the protesters to radicalize
them this promptly.

~~~
kushti
The aggressive core of protesters are nazis. I think they had trainings and
illegal weapon long time before protests(as well as radical youth / nazis in
other countries).

~~~
pyrocat
Wow, maybe next time try and keep from commenting on a situation you know
nothing about.

~~~
kushti
Well:

1\.
[http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sinn_fein_front/41042306/5708...](http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sinn_fein_front/41042306/570825/570825_original.jpg)
. I hope you know what 1488 means

2\. Many jews were beaten on Kiev streets during "peaceful protests"(no
coverage in worldwide media, only in local UA news)

~~~
dmishe
2\. source?

~~~
lcedp
a) Vice-president of the World Jewish Congress and chairman of the Association
of Jewish Organizations and Communities of Ukraine Joseph Zissels believes
maidan has nothing to do with the beatings but rather, he says, the government
is involved.

(in Ukrainian language)
[http://risu.org.ua/ua/index/all_news/community/vandalism/550...](http://risu.org.ua/ua/index/all_news/community/vandalism/55077/)

b) Jewish girl helping on the maidan. She's telling that a lot of her friends
go to help maidan after studies or work hours.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNZ9PVsD8HQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNZ9PVsD8HQ)

------
kushti
Journalist(from Russian media Vesti) was killed by protesters. I think
government must shut the terror down.

~~~
serg_chernata
Are you trolling?

~~~
anonymoushn
[http://www.scmp.com/news/world/article/1431081/ukrainian-
jou...](http://www.scmp.com/news/world/article/1431081/ukrainian-journalist-
dies-gunshot-wounds-kiev-attack)

~~~
guard-of-terra
I believe they are confused.

[http://vesti.ua/kiev/38221-pogib-korrespondent-vestej-
vjache...](http://vesti.ua/kiev/38221-pogib-korrespondent-vestej-vjacheslav-
veremij) (russian)

Nothing to do with vesti.ru

~~~
kushti
"Vesti is distributed free in cafes and metro stations in Kiev. It is
considered close to Sergei Arbuzov, the acting prime minister."

